

First HN Meeting in Paris: story and pics - bambax
http://blog.medusis.com/first-paris-hackers-meetup

======
thomas11
Thanks for posting the summary. I imagine it helps forming a somewhat coherent
group.

Some of your activities could be a good inspiration for the next HN Zurich
meetup, which reminds me...

------
ogrisel
I really enjoyed this night, and especially the vast array of topics we got to
discuss either in "stand up" mode or in small groups with beers.

A unique opportunity to keep up with the bleeding edge research done in
Bayesian Data Fusion applied to StartCraft AI competitions.

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayesian_network>

\- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_fusion>

\- <http://skatgame.net/mburo/sc2011/>

------
tbassetto
Thanks for writing this summary :) It was a real pleasure to see so many
people (+ not French-speaking).

As discussed yesterday, next time we'll probably use badges to spark
discussions and we'll find more time for recruiting sessions and MVP demos :)

BTW, we're looking for sponsors. _hint_ _hint_

------
sylvinus
To follow the next meetups there : <http://parishackers.org/>

------
fmw
The event was hosted by Sylvinus (CTO of Joshfire.com) at the Joshfire office.
He did a splendid job. I'm very appreciative of the effort and the event was
quite successful. Thanks for the pizza and beer (and for allowing me to babble
on about Clojure ;)

~~~
sylvinus
well, thanks! You sir are a gentleman and a scholar, I hope you can make it to
the next ones!

Thanks again for coming and shedding some light on this weird Clojure thing
;-)

------
sterling
Just curious - was it mostly in French? English? Mixed?

~~~
Jun8
Which raises an interesting question: Should local hacker/nerd/entrepreneurial
communities adopt an all-English approach or should they strive to invent at
least some new vocabulary and use those.

~~~
officemonkey
The fact that the _Paris_ meetup was conducted in English and not French means
the question has already been settled.

------
mrspeaker
It was a really fun night: quite different to most meetups (thanks to the
diverse range of people that HN attracts)... so there was something for
everyone!

------
eneveu
Great event, awesome host and lots of good / original ideas for a meetup. I'm
used to technology meetups with pre-planned presentations, but the top-10 /
buzzwords "improvised" discussions were actually really cool.

As a bonus point, I got to practice my English. Still need to get rid of my
french accent, though...

EDIT: I forgot to add the two links I talked about, in case you were
interested but didn't write them down:

\- [http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-
overlo...](http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-overload)
\--> HN RSS and Twitter feeds

\-
[http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.h...](http://html5slides.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/template/index.html)
/ <http://code.google.com/p/html5slides/> \--> Google's HTML slide templates
(relatively similar to those used at Google I/O 2011)

------
sylvain_
Thanks for this great summary and thank you all guys, it was a great start I
think ! The buzzwords session was really fun.

------
yardie
Damn, I just came back from vacation when I received the notification
yesterday. Sunburned and jetlagged, I could not make it.

See you in September!

------
ovi256
Really cool night, cool people, nice talks, interesting demos. Can't wait to
do it again. And hope we'll hatch a nefarious plan to have PG over :)

------
dananjaya86
It was a great event..kudos for Sylvinus for organizing the meetup and for the
Pizza and Beer!

~~~
sylvinus
you also have to thank tbassetto for that! :)

~~~
dananjaya86
My bad.. thanks a bunch tbassetto!

------
czzarr
can't believe i missed that, I wasn't aware a lot of people were reading HN in
Paris :O

~~~
tribeofone
Me too. Looking forward to the next event!

------
enqk
great event, great host and interesting spontaneous interventions.

